# Green Terror hasn't eaten in over two weeks -- Help!?



## Donchawunder (Jun 6, 2014)

Hey all, Thanks in advance to all who may help me in this issue..

My parents have a 55g long tank with a few cichlids in it. The tank has been up and running since February, with weekly 25% water changes and added TetraSafe Stress coat. Two HOB Topfin 75g filters are running on it along with two heaters to keep the water temp in check. I also have a Ph gauge and ammonia gauge inside the tank that stays around 7.5 and 0% respectively. I told them to get a water test done and instead of getting actual numbers they left the LFS with a thumbs up. :-?

Fish in the tank:
1 Green Terror (6.5in, Male, Thats him in profile pic when he was younger)
1 Calvus Cichlid (2.5in, unknwn)
1 VC-10 (4in, F)
1 Blue Dolphin (4in. Male)
1 Yellow (4in, F)
1 Com. Plec (5in)

I know this tank is improperly stocked and have told them over and over to get rid of all but the pleco and GT and leave the tank solely for the GT but they do not listen. Maybe after this incident they will listen to me.

All fish are fine, happy, and healthy, I have not seen any aggression except from the blue dolphin who chases the yellow around from time to time, but no real aggression (missing fins, bit marks etc.) that I can tell. All fish get a good amount of food with special care not to overfeed, as well as getting a varied diet of hikari gold pellets, veggie pellets, frozen (brine shrimp, blood worms, and vegie) cubes, and the occassional live treat (usually cleaned worms from a nice spot in the back yard). The Green terror is mostly blind due to being thrown into a tank with a larger Red Devil when it was younger and I nursed it back to health, even being mostly blind it owns the tank, and will run any fish that aggitates it more than it would please.

It has quit eating recently and developed white poop. It has not eaten in just over two weeks now and after doing research I figured it may be parasites and treated the tank, but he still has not eaten. that was a week ago. It's stomach is now sunken in (from lack of food). It does not act sick and still seems to swim around like normal. Could this be due to the Blue Dolphin chasing the yellow around and stirring things up? I read that they may quit eating if they sense possible aggression so they can lose fat and be ready to fight.

Any and all help is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Donchawunder (Jun 6, 2014)

Actually, to be clear, I believe the GT is Female. will look to find some pics of tank and of it individually and post them after my classes today.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Take a look at this article- http://cichlid-forum.com/articles/malawi_bloat2_pt1.php
Not sure how you treated the tank earlier, but metronidazole does work.

The not eating to be fit and ready is not true.


----------



## Donchawunder (Jun 6, 2014)

Good to know about the not eating to be fit dealio. It seemed sketchy but I wasn't sure.

The tank was treated with the Tetra Parasite Guard which has Metronidazole in it. But that was over a week ago and the GT still has not eaten. All other fish are eating fine and showing no symptoms. Could it just take this long before the GT regains its appetite? Or do you feel this did not solve the problem and I should retreat using pure Metronidazole?

Thanks again for the response, it means a lot!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

How long did you use the Parasite Guard? Follow the box instrucitons?

Since the GT is still not eating and exhibiting symptoms, then the initial treatment did not work. Do you have a separate/hospital tank?


----------



## Donchawunder (Jun 6, 2014)

Yes, followed box instructions, And the only other tank that I have is here at school with me, a 20g tall, fully stocked.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

How does the box instructions differ from that of the linked article above?

You definitely need another treatment. Whether that's with Tetra or pure Metro.


----------



## Donchawunder (Jun 6, 2014)

Directions seem similar to what is in that article. Will try treating the tank again, with the tetra guard and see if it helps its condition any. If it doesn't, will try another medication...

If not, what could I do to help the GT? Or does it sound like it may be too late?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Be sure to use the Epsom salt per the article.

I can provide you with a good, inexpensive source for pure metronidazole. Just shoot me a PM if interested.


----------



## Donchawunder (Jun 6, 2014)

I do apologize, a family emergency has taken time away.

I am having my parents retreat the tank tomorrow or Saturday at the latest using the tetra-guard they have on hand along with Epsom salt as per the article.

I will let you know the outcome as it comes. Thank you again for all of the help and advice, it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Best of luck...


----------



## Donchawunder (Jun 6, 2014)

UPDATE: So I am home from school now, and the Green Terror still hasn't eaten, been close to 2 months now.

The Tank was treated again per the article, Her color has improved, and she is swimming around the tank, near normally. When its feeding time, she begs for food along with the rest, she seems eager to try the food, and sometimes sometimes sucks it in, but then spits it back out and swims slowly away to the opposite side of the tank. I have also seen her poo, but it is clear, there isn't anything in it.

Could this be improvement and she may be getting ready to accept food again and I am just ticking the days until she eats again? I Have tried different kinds of pellets, and even frozen brineshrimp/bloodworms. Should I try something fresh or live? I feel bad because at least the fish comes for food, but now I feel like she can't eat the food. Any tips?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Did you ever isolate her and treat, or was it just in the main tank?

If it were me, I'd separate her and treat with double doses of metro twice a day with water changes. Do a 10 day treatment. Once you wrap it up, try dosed food. If she's cured, she'll greedily eat. If this doesn't work, it may be time to think about euthanizing. No matter what, you won't want to put her back in the main tank if she doesn't come out of it.


----------

